# Resource for design plans?



## rover (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone have a step to step guide to building a wooden computer desk? I am a complete newbie and would love to try out building a computer desk on my own.

something like this


----------



## rover (Feb 8, 2011)

edited


----------



## Matt Hutchings (Oct 13, 2010)

Am I being paranoid by seeing "clickbank" in the link and then not wanting to click it?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Spam Post above*



rover said:


> Edit: I've found a site with thousands of design plans with step to step guide at *** and hack it looks too good that i've bought it. thanks anyway..


I fully believe this "question" was questionable since it only took the OP 20 minutes to answer his own "question" and lo and behold provide a link to a site that has been a *spam queen* here. They keep thinking of more stealth ways to spam, but they are so blatant/obvious they think we aren't smart enough to catch 'em and that we don't pay attention. Us old fools are hard to fool...usually :laughing: bill


----------



## rover (Feb 8, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I fully believe this "question" was questionable since it only took the OP 20 minutes to answer his own "question" and lo and behold provide a link to a site that has been a *spam queen* here. They keep thinking of more stealth ways to spam, but they are so blatant/obvious they think we aren't smart enough to catch 'em and that we don't pay attention. Us old fools are hard to fool...usually :laughing: bill


don't mean to spam or whatsoever. I simply just paste the URL that i've found.

And i've found the answer only because i was actively finding for an answer at that time and came across the site. Im sorry about sounding like a spammer.

I have removed the link


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

Spam or no spam, has anyone actually purchased that package? If the folder names are actually accurate, I'd be really curious to see what is available in the Toys and Plans for Kids.

I'll have to wait until I get the new house and my shop set up, anyway.

P.S. I did a search for the site name, rather than the link. Questionable looking website, still.


----------



## WoodChuck2162 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have also been looking for computer desk plans. There doesn't seem to be much our there for high end. Mostly simple junk. I want to build one that I can put in my family room that will look good with the rest of my furniture. I saw one on a youtube search http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjjGRYs8Xx8&feature=pyv&ad=6818074470&kw=computer desk that looks really nice looking desk. I went to the site www.coolwoodplans.com and it looks new because it only has one plan available but the desk looks like an antique, very nice. Anyone ever had any experience with these plans? Thanks


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

That desk looks absolutely amazing and extremely complex. It'll be a few years before I even attempt to download the plan, much less start something like that! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## WoodChuck2162 (Feb 13, 2011)

It does look amazing. I haven't found anything close. I may invest the $20 to see what the plans look like.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

I hate to sound pessimistic, but I would think that someone just starting out in woodworking should be thinking of smaller projects to get a good foundation in the various joint construction methods and being comfortable using the tools etc IMHO


----------



## WoodChuck2162 (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree, definitely not a project for a beginner but its the nicest computer desk I've seen. For someone with the tools and skills it looks like a heck of a project. If I decide to get the plans, I'll post on how it goes.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

WoodChuck2162 said:


> I agree, definitely not a project for a beginner but its the nicest computer desk I've seen. For someone with the tools and skills it looks like a heck of a project. If I decide to get the plans, I'll post on how it goes.


My previous reply was more oriented to the OP. See so many people asking for plans for bigger type projects but say they are new to the hobby. I can understand wanting to fill a need in the household for whatever item and thinking...'hey I've always wanted to give woodworking a try...' I would worry that if a person started with a grand project that is well above their entry level skills, that they would get discouraged and give up a great hobby, for they would see it as being 'too complex' or '...I don't have the patience for that'.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Good observation


----------



## WoodChuck2162 (Feb 13, 2011)

Agreed, definitely don't want someone to get turned off from woodworking by getting in over their head early on.


----------

